# Homemade AUX oiler for mill



## Venomvpr900 (Nov 28, 2014)

Fabbed this up today, I'll see how it works. Still need to mount it to mill


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 30, 2014)

That looks easy enough. How does it mount? Joe.


----------



## JohnWayne (Nov 30, 2014)

Mounting: 
Zip ties. You can zip tie nearly anything together!


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Nov 30, 2014)

rarefish383 said:


> That looks easy enough. How does it mount? Joe.


I'm thinking of mounting a piece of all thread on the mill and then a hose clamp


----------



## Yellowbeard (Nov 30, 2014)

Today when I was opening the top of mine to check the oil level I was envying your built-in level checker.


----------



## BigOakAdot (Dec 7, 2014)

That's extremely similar to the one I plan on building. I have basically all those materials just need to find time to put it together. What did you use to thread the valve on the bottom? I was told a "tapper" by a plumber I work with, but Home Depot didn't have one. I guess a plumbing supply is next?


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Dec 7, 2014)

BigOakAdot said:


> That's extremely similar to the one I plan on building. I have basically all those materials just need to find time to put it together. What did you use to thread the valve on the bottom? I was told a "tapper" by a plumber I work with, but Home Depot didn't have one. I guess a plumbing supply is next?


I just drilled the hole close and threaded it in. After it was in I epoxied the inside just for extra leak protection. I've had oil in it for a week and no leaks.


----------



## BigOakAdot (Dec 7, 2014)

Lol exactly what I planned on doing. Thanks!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone mind if I ask the stupid, obvious question? Where do you attach the hose? How are you getting the extra oil in the bar? 

Btw, nice job. There's beauty in simplicity.


----------



## BobL (Dec 7, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Anyone mind if I ask the stupid, obvious question? Where do you attach the hose? How are you getting the extra oil in the bar? .


There's no need to get the oil into the bar. The hose can be attached just above the line between the bar and the chain just after it has passed around the bar nose so that the oil just drops onto that line. This can be done by drilling a hole in the nose clamp and fixing a metal pipe into the hole and attaching the hose to that pipe, OR making a bracket like this and using a bolt with a hole down the middle

The bracket is better because the position of the delivery point can be easily adjusted


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Dec 7, 2014)

Got back on it today. It's 3" pipe so a 3 1/2 muffler clamp was perfect for mounting on 1/2 all thread.


----------



## Yellowbeard (Dec 7, 2014)

I just let mine run onto the bar uphill of the chain. Gravity takes care of the rest.


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 11, 2014)

I drilled the bar and put in 1/4 20 cap head bolts with red locktight made changing chain easer . I have been running used penut oil ,makes me hungry to mill smelling the fish though . I like the oiler . I have also welded a 6"pipe on the guard for a helper to use when lifting off and on


----------



## jaycky (Jan 3, 2015)

Drill the bar or no....
I am trying to get the best feedback on this subject and confused as hell


----------



## BobL (Jan 3, 2015)

If 


jaycky said:


> Drill the bar or no....
> I am trying to get the best feedback on this subject and confused as hell


all you have is one bar the I vote yes - don't forget you need to do both sides.
Moer than one bar then don't worry about it.


----------

